# York meeting in July



## Hazel (May 8, 2013)

OH plums, just checked - the York meet is on the first day of my much needed holiday - so I won't manage along.

I have so enjoyed the York meet, so I will really miss it - but I need a break this year too.

If possible I will be at Birmingham and Manchester - Definitely Glasgow though.

Hope to see you sometime this year.

Wising you all well

Hazel xx


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Hope you have a great holiday Hazel! I'm afraid I won't be able to make York this year (not that I've managed it for the past couple of years, despite my best efforts!).

I do hope to go to most, if not all, of the other meets this year, but York is actually quite difficult and expensive to get to for me - even more so than Glasgow


----------



## MargB (May 9, 2013)

Actually, very much doubt that I will be able to make the York meet this year which will be sad as that was my first and when I met forumers for the first time.

Will be at Glasgow though!


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2013)

Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## Taz (May 10, 2013)

When is the birmingham meet  and where please


----------

